# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο στην Αργυρούπολη από τον Δήμο.

## xaotikos

Πηγή: adslgr

Από τον Ιούνιο του 2006 έχει εγκατασταθεί στο Δήμο Αργυρούπολης στο Νομό Αττικής, ασύρματο μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο.

Το δίκτυο βασίζεται σε διάσπαρτα access points, στα οποία μπορούν να συνδέονται οι πολίτες μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου 802.11g.

Το δίκτυο συνδέεται με τις Αττικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες και παρέχει πρόσβαση στο internet με τις ακόλουθες ετήσιες τιμές.


Συμμετρική ταχύτητα σύνδεσης Ετήσιο κόστος με Φ.Π.Α. 
384 Kbps 59,5 € 
512 Kbps 108,29 € 
1024 Kbps 215,99 € 

Υ.Γ Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί...

----------


## argi

εγώ πάντως δεν θα αγόραζα ούτε μια στο εκατομύριο... προφανώς αυτοί που θα ψωνίζουν δεν έχουν ιδέα τι θα πει 3 κανάλια σε g και hidden node...

Φοβάμαι επίσης ότι όταν αρχίσουν και άλλοι δήμοι να κάνουν το ίδιο, τότε θα μπουν ιδέες για να ανοίξουν τα AP στα 5 (φτου κακα...) μιας και οι 2.4 θα είναι εντελωωωως κατεστραμμένοι...

Αλήθεια πόσα ΑΡ έχει η περιοχή? και με τι ισχύ παίζουν... έχει κανείς ιδέα???

@rg!

----------


## hedgehog

http://www.deada.gr/arnet/pages/hotspots.htm  ::

----------


## acoul

είναι μια καλή προβολή της δραστηριότητας που με το χρόνο θα γυρίσει προς το AWMN μια και δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο και πιο διαχρονικό δίκτυο από το ελεύθερο, ανοικτό και ενιαίο ασύρματο δίκτυο του AWMN. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι για να απορροφηθεί, καεί καλύτερα, κανένα κονδύλι και χτίσει κάποια ψυχή κανένα οικοπεδάκι στας εξοχάς ...  ::

----------


## dti

> Πηγή: adslgr
> 
> Από τον Ιούνιο του 2006 έχει εγκατασταθεί στο Δήμο Αργυρούπολης στο Νομό Αττικής, ασύρματο μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο.


Ασύρματο ναι, "μητροπολιτικό" όμως από πού ως πού; 
Μήπως ζήλεψαν από το δικό μας τίτλο;  :: 
Το θέμα είναι γνωστό:
- μας έχουν πληροφορήσει σχετικά, άλλα μέλη του δικτύου
- είχε γίνει μια επαφή νομίζω και με τον Δήμαρχο (ή κάποια άλλα Στελέχη του Δήμου) πέρυσι στο Σύλλογο, αλλά δεν υπήρξε κάποια συνέχεια, καθώς ήταν άλλοι οι στόχοι της κάθε πλευράς... 

Για το θέμα με τους Δήμους, είχα προειδοποιήσει ...αρκετά χρόνια πριν... αλλά ποιός άκουγε. Το γεγονός πάντως είναι οτι περιπτώσεις όπως της Αργυρούπολης, του Αμαρουσίου, κλπ. πρέπει να τις παρακολουθούμε και στα πλαίσια της σωστής συνύπαρξης και λειτουργίας να κάνουμε τις παρεμβάσεις μας, όπου αυτό επιβάλλεται. π.χ. αυτό το ερώτημα του argi πιο πάνω, θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να τους υποβληθεί και επίσημα από το Σύλλογο...
Από την άλλη, σίγουρα ισχύει αυτό που είπε πιο πάνω ο acoul και όσο φθηναίνει η adsl πρόσβαση, τόσο πιο ασύμφορο είναι να αγοράζει κάποιος wifi πρόσβαση στο internet, εκτός από ειδικές περιπτώσεις που δεν υπάρχει adsl κάλυψη...

----------


## papashark

> είναι μια καλή προβολή της δραστηριότητας που με το χρόνο θα γυρίσει προς το AWMN


Αμα τους δώσει το awmn φθηνό ίντερνετ, θα γυρίσουν προς τα εκεί, ειδάλλως δεν θα δεις το ευρώ τους ούτε ζωγραφιστό που λένε στην πιάτσα...




> Για το θέμα με τους Δήμους, είχα προειδοποιήσει ...αρκετά χρόνια πριν... αλλά ποιός άκουγε.


Αφού φροντίσαμε να γίνει γνωστό το ασύρματο ίντερνετ σε όλο τον άσχετο κόσμο, μετά μιλάμε για προηδοποιήσεις....



Η μπάντα ανήκει σε όλους, και οι Δήμοι θα πουλήσουν, και οι ιδιώτες, και όλοι. Και αν τα καταφέρουμε και χωράμε όλοι, θα είναι καλά, ειδάλλως θα πάμε σπίτια μας (από την ταράτσα μας).


Τα ΑΡ σε 5 γίγα εκτός awmn είναι εξαιρετικά κοντά. Τώρα θα είναι 5giga WiMax ή 5giga WiFi, θα δούμε  ::

----------


## argi

> Αφού φροντίσαμε να γίνει γνωστό το ασύρματο ίντερνετ σε όλο τον άσχετο κόσμο, μετά μιλάμε για προηδοποιήσεις....


Eδώ τώρα είσαι άδικος... δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς μπορεί να σταματήσει τον κόσμο απο το να μαθει για το wifi... και μετά εεε... 1 + 1 = 2... 



> Η μπάντα ανήκει σε όλους, και οι Δήμοι θα πουλήσουν, και οι ιδιώτες, και όλοι. Και αν τα καταφέρουμε και χωράμε όλοι, θα είναι καλά, ειδάλλως θα πάμε σπίτια μας (από την ταράτσα μας).


Εδώ βεβαια μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την δική μας νομιμότητα και καλή συνεργασία με την ΕΕΤΤ προκειμένου να ελέγχονται ότι τηρούν τα νόμιμα... 

Μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού ζήσαμε τόσο καιρό στο φόβο του "βαν" που είναι καιρός να χρησιμοποιηθεί και κάπου υπέρ μας... (αν βέβαια εντοπίσουμε κάτι παρανομο...  ::  )

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αφού φροντίσαμε να γίνει γνωστό το ασύρματο ίντερνετ σε όλο τον άσχετο κόσμο, μετά μιλάμε για προηδοποιήσεις....
> 
> 
> Eδώ τώρα είσαι άδικος... δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς μπορεί να σταματήσει τον κόσμο απο το να μαθει για το wifi... και μετά εεε... 1 + 1 = 2...


Ισως και να είμαι άδικος.

Οταν βλέπω όμως ότι τρέχαμε να κάνουμε παρουσιάσεις σε κάθε άσχετο κοινό, και προβάλαμε το WiFi ως πανάκεια, τότε οι εξελίξεις θα έπρεπε να μας χαροποιούν.

Εάν οι εξελίξεις δεν μας χαροποιούν, τότε πρέπει να βάλουμε κάτω τα πράγματα και να ορίσουμε target group, κανόνες και μεθόδους προβολής, κλπ. Δεν θα απαγορεύσουμε σε κανέναν να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο μας, όμως θα πρέπει να προσελκύσουμε αυτούς που μας ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## NetTraptor

Papa ίσως να υπάρχει ένα δίκιο σε αυτά που σου λέει ο Αργύρης.

Να δώσω παράδειγμα. Μια φυλή γυρίζει από αμερική για χριστουγεννιάτικες διακοπές (φοιτήτρια με πτυχίο στα ηλεκτρονικά... ειδίκευση σε GSM, RF stuff μπλα μπλα). Καμία ουσιαστική επαφή με wifi και IP δίκτυα (μα καμία). άκου αλληλουχία.

Ερώτηση out of the blue

- Τι είναι αυτό το καβλιτσεκι εκεί πάνω στο γραφείο?
- Wifi κεραία μιας κάρτας. μπλα μπλα 1-2 λεπτά ...
κάπου μετά από κανένα 5 λεπτό (ρωτάει επίμονα ... και προσπαθώ να μην πιάσω τέτοια συζήτηση.. το ξέρω το παθαίνουμε όλοι εδώ) πέφτει η λέξη AWMN. 
- Να δω τις κεραίες... ?
Κάνει μια έτσι από το μπαλκόνι και αρχίζει... ωχ grid ωχ panel, ωχ feeders, ωχ κτλ κτλ... τι λες τώρα.  ::  

Στα καπάκια η λογική την έστειλε στο τριπακι, IP δίκτυο, Internet, VoIP, p2p, κτλ κτλ...

Το 1+1=2 ισχύει τελικά... αν το άκουσα από αυτή .... τι να πω φαντάσου έναν μέσο γκατζετακια-tech geek-freak-whatever techno homo sapient ... άπαξ και χωνέψει ότι υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο IP δίκτυο έτοιμο (ξεπεράσει το πρώτο σοκ των 500 κόμβων) η επόμενη σκέψη είναι... τι να το κάνω.... hmmm 1+1=2 wow φοβερό...

Η αλόγιστη διαφήμιση του AWMN ναι πιστεύω και εγώ ότι δεν βοηθάει στον εμπλουτισμό του δικτύου με ποιοτικό κόσμο. Παρά ταύτα κάποιες Marketing κινήσεις είναι σκόπιμες στα πλαίσια της αναγνωρισιμότητας του δικτύου, της συνεργασίας (εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής) και των δημοσίων σχέσεων. Ολα με μέτρο..

Όσο για τα wifi των δήμων... πολύ το πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι ποια λύσεις στο πρόβλημα της ανυπαρξίας bw και όταν η μαλάγρα δεν πιάσει σίγουρα δεν ρίχνεις τα μεγάλα δίχτυα... βέβαια μπορεί να κάνουμε και λάθος όλοι αλλά too little too late...
Το ADSL και το fiber ακούγονται καλύτερες λύσεις και είναι πολύ κοντά επίσης...

----------


## papashark

Ιωσήφ συμφωνώ με όσα λες.

Χρειαζόμαστε μεθοδική προβολή με στόχους.


Ασε που είμαι έτοιμος να αρχίσω την αρθρογραφία για την αποτυχία των δημοτικών μητροπολητικών δικτύων.....

----------


## argi

> Οταν βλέπω όμως ότι τρέχαμε να κάνουμε παρουσιάσεις σε κάθε άσχετο κοινό, και προβάλαμε το WiFi ως πανάκεια, τότε οι εξελίξεις θα έπρεπε να μας χαροποιούν.


Καταλαβαίνω το point... αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι πέρισυ τέτοια εποχή το πιο καυτό ουσιαστικό θέμα ήταν η νομιμοποιηση/αναγνώριση και το awareness ήταν κάτι που θεωρούνταν σημαντικό...

Μάλιστα δε, για πολλά πράγματα πριν απο 1-1,5 χρόνο το wifi ΗΤΑΝ σχεδόν πανάκεια... Σκεφτομαι τώρα το 1Mbit με 16-17 ευρώ κομπλε σήμερα (τόσο φτηνό που έβαλα και στους γονείς μου...) και πως πριν απο 1,5 χρόνο είχε η 384 50 ευρώ και εγώ ήμουν ευτυχής που στην αναγκη μου έδινε και ο γείτονας μερικά kbit...

@rg!

----------


## acoul

> Η αλόγιστη διαφήμιση του AWMN ναι πιστεύω και εγώ ότι δεν βοηθάει στον εμπλουτισμό του δικτύου με ποιοτικό κόσμο. Παρά ταύτα κάποιες Marketing κινήσεις είναι σκόπιμες στα πλαίσια της αναγνωρισιμότητας του δικτύου, της συνεργασίας (εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής) και των δημοσίων σχέσεων. Ολα με μέτρο..


πολύ το φλερτάρεις το faze control ... πορτιέρο ορ γουάτ ... ??

----------


## argi

> Ασε που είμαι έτοιμος να αρχίσω την αρθρογραφία για την αποτυχία των δημοτικών μητροπολητικών δικτύων.....


Eιδικά στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα (που υπάρχει κάλυψη DSL) ήταν καταδικασμένα απο τότε που το σκεφητκαν... γιατι δεν υπάρχει ταχύτητα και ευελιξία... 

Αν κάποιος το έστηνε σε 1 μηνα και είχε και έτοιμο πλάνο αξιοποίησης/εκμεταλλευσης, σε περιοχή που η κάλυψη θα αργούσε, και με την προοπτική να είναι δωρεάν για τους πολίτες... και όλα αυτά πριν απο 1,5 χρόνο τότε θα πετύχαινε... Αλλιώς επι πληρωμή, και όταν ο κόσμος είναι γεμάτος dsl (που την έχεις και prive...) και με τα προβήματα και επιπλεον κοστη του wifi και μέχρι να αποφασίσουμε να το κάνουμε και τι θα το κάνουμε να εχει μπει το 2010.... εεε... αστα να πάνε...

@rg!

----------


## DragonFighter

Εγώ πάντως, που βλέπω arnet κ όχι awmn, αρχίζω να ανησυχώ...  ::  
Για internet το dsl το βρίσκω μονόδρομο (ως πιο προσιτό κ φυσικά φθηνότερο αφού δεν απαιτεί τπτ ιδιαίτερο εξοπλισμό). Μέχρι κ στο χωριό μου στο βορειοδυτικότερο άκρο της Ελλάδας έβαλαν dslam (βλέπε κέρκυρα)  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ασε που είμαι έτοιμος να αρχίσω την αρθρογραφία για την αποτυχία των δημοτικών μητροπολητικών δικτύων.....
> 
> 
> Eιδικά στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα (που υπάρχει κάλυψη DSL) ήταν καταδικασμένα απο τότε που το σκεφητκαν... γιατι δεν υπάρχει ταχύτητα και ευελιξία...


ότι και να λέμε το μέλλον ανήκει στα ασύρματα, mobile, roaming, mesh και τα συναφή ... κάποιοι θα μείνουν με την ίνα και το χαλκό στο χέρι, όχι ότι θα πάψουν ποτέ να έχουν την χρησιμότητά τους ...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Σε ταχύτητες είμαστε πολύ πίσω στο wireless κομμάτι. Όλα είναι ρευστά όμως… παίζουν ρόλο πολλά πράγματα, που, πως πόσο, κτλ κτλ

Το face control πάντως είναι μια εξτρεμιστική μπούρδα που πέταξε κάποιος με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα και επακόλουθα… spare the bullshit.. Είμαι αρκετό καιρό εδώ ενεργά και νομίζω ξέρω τι λέω. 
Η αλόγιστη τοποθέτηση φίλων (κατά τα αλλά) στο backbone εγκυμονεί κινδύνους όσο καλό routing πρωτόκολλο και αν επινοήσουμε αλλά και όσο καλή διάθεση και καλή καρδιά αν έχουμε. 
Είναι ωραία να σκεπτόμαστε ελεύθερα και ιδεαλιστικά… συνάμα όμως θέλει και λίγο ρεαλισμό και ρέγουλα το πράγμα. 
Αλήθεια 40 χρόνια φούρναρης… δεν σου λένε κάτι όλα αυτά?  ::

----------


## nvak

> Εάν οι εξελίξεις δεν μας χαροποιούν, τότε πρέπει να βάλουμε κάτω τα πράγματα και να ορίσουμε target group, κανόνες και μεθόδους προβολής, κλπ. Δεν θα απαγορεύσουμε σε κανέναν να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο μας, όμως θα πρέπει να προσελκύσουμε αυτούς που μας ενδιαφέρουν.





> Η αλόγιστη τοποθέτηση φίλων (κατά τα αλλά) στο backbone εγκυμονεί κινδύνους όσο καλό routing πρωτόκολλο και αν επινοήσουμε αλλά και όσο καλή διάθεση και καλή καρδιά αν έχουμε.


Έχετε και οι δύο δίκιο. Τελικά όμως μένουν μόνο όσοι νιώθουν ότι κερδίζουν σε γνώσεις.
Οι άλλοι βαριούνται γρήγορα...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι και την νύφη την πληρώνουν άλλοι… σαν να έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Ναι και την νύφη την πληρώνουν άλλοι… σαν να έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου…


οι ωραίοι έχουν χρέη ...

----------


## MAuVE

> Η αλόγιστη διαφήμιση του AWMN ναι πιστεύω και εγώ ότι δεν βοηθάει στον εμπλουτισμό του δικτύου με ποιοτικό κόσμο.


Τρία χρόνια και κάτι πρίν :

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3736&start=15

_Consolidation by MAuVE_ 

Τελικά, πεπρωμένον φυγείν αδύνατον αν και θα μπορούσαμε να το είχαμε τρέξει εμείς, πιό γρήγορα, πιό όμορφα, πιό αποδοτικά.

Αλλά ....

----------


## mojiro

τι θελουμε εν τελη ?

ενα κλειστο δικτυο μονο για τους 'δικους μας' ?
ενα ανοιχτο δικτυο για ολους με τη σχετικη γνωση
ενα ανοιχτο δικτυο για ολους με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται ?

με μερακι, θεληση, ορεξη ? τι ?

ειμαστε μολις 5 χρονων δικτυο/κοινοτητα και εχουμε σχετικα παρα
πολλα μελη, σε ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο δραστηρια στις ταρατσες και σε
πολυ μικρο ποσοστο δραστηρια στα κοινα.

δε μπορουμε να απογοητευομαστε τοσο ευκολα.

καλως ή κακως για πολλα πραματα που πρεπει να γινουν στο δικτυο
θα πρεπει να κοιταμε τι εχουν κανει και οι προηγουμενοι. δε λεω
παρα για τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες, οι οποιοι δε σε δεχονται αμα δεν
περασεις τις σχετικες εξετασεις.

δε λεω να στοισουμε ολοκληρη διαδικασια με υπουργια και αλλα
κολπα, αλλα κατι τυπικο,

θες να μπεις στο δικτυο ?
κατσε διαβασε για ενα-δυο μηνες και ελα να δωσεις γραπτες εξετασεις.

δε θα ηταν κακο να αντιγραφει το μοντελο που δουλευει ηδη και
στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες. οι ιδιοι κανουν μαθηματα. γιατι να μην
ειπαρχει και πολυ μικρη συνδρομη παρακολουθησης των μαθηματων,
οπου τα χρηματα θα τα παιρνει ο διδασκων και ενα μερος ισως και το
ταμειο του συλλογου.

στα μαθηματα αυτα δε θα διδασκεται παρα η χρηση, των subnets, linux,
mikrotik, στησιμο wireless, κλπ.

----------


## papashark

Ρε Μοjiro, μίλησε κανένας για κλειστό δίκτυο ?

Τι κωλοκαραμέλα είναι αυτή που βάζετε κάθε φορά που δεν σας αρέσει αυτό που γράφουμε.....

Κανένας δεν είπε να κόψουμε κανέναν. Αλλο κοιτάζω που προβάλομαι, πως προωθώ την ιδέα του δικτύου, σε ποιους απευθήνομαι, και άλλο κλειστό δίκτυο.

----------


## mojiro

η εννοια 'κλειστο δικτυο' δε σημαινει οτι μπαινει μονο οποιος θελουμε,

αλλα οτι μπορει να φευγουν αυτοι που τα βρισκουν μπαστουνια, το
βρισκουν αφιλοξενο, μας βλεπουν να τους κραζουμε να διαβασουν
κλπ κλπ, ετσι λοιπον σιγα-σιγα και αθελα μας κατανταμε κλειστο
δικτυο.

ειναι το ιδιο να λες `κατσε διαβασε και μπλαμπλμπλαμπα παλιολιτσερ`
με το `ελα παρακολουθα μαθηματα με αμελητεα συνδρομη` ?

το ενα ειναι αποθητικο, τον εναντιωνει σε οτι βρεθει μπροστα του κλπ...
το αλλο τον προβληματιζει. βεβαια και τα μαθηματα δρουν ως φρενο
στην εισαγωγη νεων

----------


## papashark

> η εννοια 'κλειστο δικτυο' δε σημαινει οτι μπαινει μονο οποιος θελουμε,
> 
> αλλα οτι μπορει να φευγουν αυτοι που τα βρισκουν μπαστουνια, το
> βρισκουν αφιλοξενο, μας βλεπουν να τους κραζουμε να διαβασουν
> κλπ κλπ, ετσι λοιπον σιγα-σιγα και αθελα μας κατανταμε κλειστο
> δικτυο.
> 
> ειναι το ιδιο να λες `κατσε διαβασε και μπλαμπλμπλαμπα παλιολιτσερ`
> με το `ελα παρακολουθα μαθηματα με αμελητεα συνδρομη` ?
> ...


¨
Μα τότε έχουμε εντελώς κλειστό δίκτυο με την λογική σου...

Πως θα συνδεθεί ο καραάσχετος ? Να φτιάξουμε και μια μικρή ομάδα που με ένα μικρό ποσό να του στήνει και τον εξοπλισμό....


Κοίτα να δεις mojiro, παλιά είχαμε meetings νέων όπου ο κόσμος μάθαινε τα βασικά, πλην όμως δεν άρεσε ότι τα έκανα εγώ, αλλά και δεν προσπαθούσε και κανένας άλλος να κάνει, η έλλειψη του εισαγωγικού σεμιναρίου δεν μας καθιστά κλειστό δίκτυο, και βέβαια η απάντηση στην απουσία του δεν είναι τα σεμινάρια επί πληρωμή....

----------


## dti

Παλιότερα που το δίκτυό μας ήταν σε πολύ μικρότερη έκταση, πολύ πιο ερασιτεχνικό από ότι είναι τώρα, χωρίς να υπάρχει η σχετική τεχνογνωσία και κυρίως εμπειρία, χωρίς να έχουμε κατασταλάξει σε εξοπλισμό, χωρίς να είμαστε αναγνωρισμένοι και κατοχυρωμένοι νομικά, που το wlan ήταν λέξη σχεδόν άγνωστη ακόμη και για αρκετούς "δικτυάδες", ήταν πολύ πιο φυσικό να διοργανώνονται ημερίδες για τους νέους. 
Όχι οτι δεν χρειάζονται και τώρα, αλλά, όπως και να το κάνουμε η έννοια ασύρματο δίκτυο πλέον είναι πολύ κοινή για όσους ασχολούνται με υπολογιστές και πληροφορική.
Αυτά βέβαια που ίσως γνωρίζουν δεν είναι αρκετά για να συνδεθούν σωστά στο awmn αλλά πλέον υπάρχουν αρκετά tutorials διαθέσιμα, πολύ περισσότερος κόσμος που λίγο-πολύ κάποιος θα βοηθήσει, εξοπλισμός που παίζει από ικανοποιητικά έως άριστα σε πολύ προσιτό κόστος, ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες, πολλές υπηρεσίες διαθέσιμες.
Το αν κάποιος έχει μεράκι, θέληση να μάθει, διάθεση να προσφέρει, αυτό είναι κάτι για το οποίο ΔΕΝ πρέπει να έχουμε κατ΄αρχήν καχυποψία και αρνητική στάση. Αντίθετα, οφείλουμε να "αγκαλιάζουμε" κάθε νέο και να κάνουμε κι εμείς κάτι παραπάνω:
α) τον βοηθάμε ενεργά στην προσπάθειά του να συνδεθεί και να ενημερωθεί σωστά,
β) προσφέρουμε κάποιο link για bb εκεί που διαβλέπουμε οτι υπάρχουν καλές προοπτικές για στήσιμο πλήρους κόμβου, 
γ) υποστηρίζουμε την προσπάθεια για απόκτηση τεχνογνωσίας με την πραγματοποίηση workshops και τη δημιουργία κι άλλων tutorials

Όσοι πιπιλάνε κάτι χρόνια τώρα την καραμέλα για leechers, άσχετους, κλπ. ανεπιθύμητους, ας κάνουν κάποιον απολογισμό τα τελευταία χρόνια και ας δουν την εξέλιξη κάποιων από αυτούς που τους είχαν κατατάξει στη λίστα με τους ανεπιθύμητους αρχικά όταν τους γνώρισαν...
Προσωπικά, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος που αρκετοί νέοι προχώρησαν στο στήσιμο πλήρους κόμβου, παρά τις αντίξοες συνθήκες που συνάντησαν από κάποιους "παλιούς"... 
Και μη ξεχνάτε, το δίκτυο ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ!  :: 
Η ευρυζωνικότητα στο δικό μας δίκτυο δεν πρέπει να αφορά μόνο στο άφθονο bandwidth αλλά να περιλαμβάνει και την έννοια "ανοιχτή πρόσβαση σε όλους".

----------


## socrates

Εισαγωγικά workshop είχα κάνει και εγώ όσο μου επέτρεπε το πρόγραμμα μου. 

Κανένας δεν έχει τις γνώσεις να στήσει ένα κόμβο απ' την αρχή αν δεν το έχει ξανακάνει. Όλο και κάπου θα υπολείπεται σε γνώσεις. Μία λύση είναι να βοηθηθεί από κάποιον έμπειρο με την προοπτική ότι την επόμενη φορά θα μπορέσει να το κάνει μόνος του και θα πάρει την σκυτάλη για να βοηθήσει κάποιον νεότερο του. Η δεύτερη λύση είναι ειναι να οργανώσουμε workshop στα οποία θα μπορούν να συμμετέχουν παραπάνω άτομα. Στο μέγεθος του δικτύου μας και με τα άτομα που περιμένουν να συνδεθούν η δεύτερη λύση (και με επικουρικό χαρακτήρα η δεύετρη) είναι η προτιμότερη όσον αφορά την αποτελεσματικότητα της σε συγκεκριμένο χρονικό πλαίσιο. Θέλει όμως οργάνωση, συνέπεια, και συνεχεια. Αυτά απαιτούν δέσμευση από τα άτομα που θα τα αναλάβουν οπότε ο mojiro έχει δίκιο όταν μιλάει για κίνητρα.

ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ένα καλύτερο ποιοτικά δίκτυο το οποίο ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να έρθει μαζί με την ποσότητα υπο κάποιες προϋποθέσεις που μπορούμε να ορίσουμε ΕΜΕΙΣ αρκεί να έχουμε σαφής στόχους στο τι θέλουμε να κάνουμε σαν ΟΜΑΔΑ-ΔΙΚΤΥΟ.

Edit: Ορθογραφικά

----------


## mojiro

tutorials ειπαρχουν αφθονα (νομιζω ειμαστε υπερπληρεις)

το προβλημα ειναι στα workshops (που ειναι ελαχιστα) διοτι
ελαχιστοι καταλαβαινουν τα tutorials ή καθονται να τα διαβασουν.

δυστηχως αρκετα ατομα που εχουν τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις
για πολλα πραματα, δε εχουν τον απαραιτητο χρονο για να
τα διεξαγουν.

----------

